# Basement rigid foam insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Once the phone is on the outside wall any insulation layer is sufficient, you do not need insulation between condition space walls and less you were trying to control noise.

You should fill the void space with a bat insulation. Airspace is a no-no.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty hard to tell where the house is at........ hence the profile when joining. Is the unfinished area heated? Dirt floor? Concrete? Exterior walls insulated? If the FB is enough R-value for your Location/climate, an air space is fine as the cavity would be conditioned from the rooms appliance heating; http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Weathe...rior Insulation Building Science Bulletin.pdf
Gary


----------

